# What is wrong with PM RPing!?



## Baalf (May 29, 2019)

I have been trying for months to get this one RP going yet the very few people who show interest in it have dropped out. Look, I'm sorry, but not everyone has the time or bandwidth for a Discord RP. Plus, both people have to be on at the same time, so it's incredibly restrictive compared to a personal message RP. Yes, I know it's much faster, but I'd rather have an RP I can take my time with.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (May 29, 2019)

I totally agree with what your saying here. In my experience group RPs are too fast and clunky. Like everytime I try to write a detailed addition to the RP someone beats me to the punch with a single sentence making my work useless.

Now if that RP you are trying to get going is still open I'll gladly start a PM thread with you.


----------



## Baalf (May 30, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> I totally agree with what your saying here. In my experience group RPs are too fast and clunky. Like everytime I try to write a detailed addition to the RP someone beats me to the punch with a single sentence making my work useless.
> 
> Now if that RP you are trying to get going is still open I'll gladly start a PM thread with you.



I should probably ask what your interests are first. I'm pretty flexible though, but I will not do sexual RPs.


----------



## Balskarr (May 30, 2019)

It is really just as simple as I'd rather do it anywhere else. I've never much liked the layout of this forum which I'll be fair still does the job it needs to. The deal-breaker really is the fact that I'm not always here and I there are no mobile notifications. Anywhere else is simple and easy for me even when I'm doing stuff.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 30, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I have been trying for months to get this one RP going yet the very few people who show interest in it have dropped out. Look, I'm sorry, but not everyone has the time or bandwidth for a Discord RP. Plus, both people have to be on at the same time, so it's incredibly restrictive compared to a personal message RP. Yes, I know it's much faster, but I'd rather have an RP I can take my time with.



I would debate a few points in that post.
-Bandwidth. I know that on my phone, Discord uses less than actually acessing things through the browser. Could be different on PC though, I don't know.
-Both people do not have to be on at the same time. You can, quite feasibly, send someone messages who is offline, and they will read it and reply once they get back online, quite like the PM function on FAF. I do this all the time with my more extensive RPs with people across the pond. I have been doing so for a very long time. 

Discord is somewhat more comfortable to use than this forum, plus it allows for real-time communication(It doesn't necessitate it, but having it is an advantage over the incredebly slow PMs) and through the server function it allows for much easier organisation, especially on group RPs, but also on 1-1 stuff. 

Notifications and the fact that most people use it are just an added boon.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 30, 2019)

I just like to use discord since it's a common thing I have access to so if I know I'll be busy I'll have a better chance to say it than on here since my phone has a habit of kicking me out of log in and I refuse to put my longass password in.

And like this cute EU nerdo said, it's more comfortable and allows more control, like you can pin stuff, allows real-time communication which is one of the best advantage in my opinion, mostly so that I can know if the other person is fine with it or something.
Also, although I cannot 100% confirm it, purely because I have no data and am assuming, but I'm pretty sure using Discord would take less bandwidth than using a search engine.

Plus I have discord open and layout on everygame so I can start writing whenever I get small time from the game.


----------



## Total-Lunar-Eclipse (Jun 1, 2019)

I prefer slow PM style RPing over the fast, live reply style of chats. Gives you time to put extra thought into the roleplay and is nice if you have a busy schedule.

I also prefer a character-driven style. Characters drive the story and plot along rather than molding their actions to the author's narrative. A foundation plot is cool, but I don't like to plan too far ahead in case the characters do something that changes the plan.

I also like surprises and keeping things a surprise from my RP partner. I'll avoid giving details about my character or predictions so they can enjoy the reveals. 

This all makes it kinda hard to find people for me. ^^


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Jun 6, 2019)

I find using messengers for RP just more convenient and Discord is definitely is one of the best for me. It doesn't uses any bandwidth unless you voice/videocall to your partner hundred times per day, text messages use little to no traffic - browsing actually uses way more than Discord text messaging. You can edit typos and easily send images you need to develop your RP further, instant notifications. Make your own server to discuss RP development or just chat together to avoid clutter in your main RP thread... And it is always with you. You do not need to be online both at the same time, offline messaging is a standard for all messengers now.

As for PM - I'm not against such way, I have partner now who also uses PMs, but I simply find them significantly less convenient. Server outage outage attack? You lose access to your history and have to wait till it is up.

Forgive me kindly, but this sounds like excuse not to use any messengers rather than real reason. No one will force you to use it, of course, everyone choose ttheir own ways to communicate. That's matter of your respected tastes and preferences.

As for RP development - it depends *only* on what you agreed and what you discussed about roleplay progress with your partner. Like previous commenter, I do love slow (or even very slow) plot development, but this doesn't prevent me to use Discord for it.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Jun 6, 2019)

Another one here who likes/misses the oldschool slow and in-depth PM style, you're not alone OP. I used to RP on forums back when forums were the main way people interacted online (long time ago!). I liked to treat it like a communal creative writing exercise, go slow, think things over and really work to craft a response. Had a brief go over Discord in January and it was ok I guess, my partner had no complaints--was in fact very complimentary despite my extreme rustiness--but I just felt so rushed, even in a private 2-person Discord convo.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 6, 2019)

Well? Both people do not have to be on for a discord rp tbh. You can take it just as slow as a PM.

My experience with PM rps is that they just drop off. I have to constantly go back and ping people for a response, and that gets tiring~.


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> Another one here who likes/misses the oldschool slow and in-depth PM style, you're not alone OP. I used to RP on forums back when forums were the main way people interacted online (long time ago!). I liked to treat it like a communal creative writing exercise, go slow, think things over and really work to craft a response. Had a brief go over Discord in January and it was ok I guess, my partner had no complaints--was in fact very complimentary despite my extreme rustiness--but I just felt so rushed, even in a private 2-person Discord convo.



I miss those days as well, of doing RPs on forums...I have many fond memories of a forum, now defunct, called Furry to Furry. It was fun to have others be able to see your RP, if you did them on the forums, and also, a way that others might glean what your interests and writing styles were like, so that you could find others you might mesh with. But the site and section was well moderated, such that a RP reserved for 2 or, say 4 people was just for those members, and anyone else posting would have their posts removed/get warnings.

Had some amazing times, that way! And, I also liked the slower pace of RPing via DM.

That, and I really, _really_ hate the formatting on Discord, not to mention the limit on how long posts can be; it's a real pain in the ass! But the formatting: UG! I like my RPs to look like fiction on a printed page, and you just can't get that, there.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 6, 2019)

*is a rp virgin*


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *is a rp virgin*



We'll have to change that! I bet you'd have fun with it...I may bug ya sometime, and send a PM; it's fun to learn how, and a great way to just goof around, while being creative, without a ton of pressure. And just think! Any thrash you may have ever dreamed of, might be found, or sought after


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 9, 2019)

Simo said:


> We'll have to change that! I bet you'd have fun with it...I may bug ya sometime, and send a PM; it's fun to learn how, and a great way to just goof around, while being creative, without a ton of pressure. And just think! Any thrash you may have ever dreamed of, might be found, or sought after



In the voice of Rocko "hehe oh my"


----------



## aflame (Jun 13, 2019)

I like doing Rp through PMs  I have RPmates on here that don't have discord and stuff so I'm happy to do rp through PMs


----------



## Baalf (Jun 20, 2019)

I finally caved in and started trying Discord RPs, and people STILL won't RP with me. I have been trying to get this one RP going for months, and nothing! I thought you people liked that kind of stuff.

Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2019)

No


----------



## Baalf (Jun 20, 2019)

The Universe said:


> No



 deep down I still think my RP is too niche.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2019)

No idea, but it’s probably gotta do with some irrational paranoia or somethin


----------



## Sailord (Jun 20, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> No idea, but it’s probably gotta do with some irrational paranoia or somethin


Heh heh, cute.

I think people just prefer using the PMs. Some people prefer Discord, others just prefer the PMs. And then there's Bill, who prefers to write letters. :V


----------



## Dongding (Jun 21, 2019)

It is pretty niche. Try F-List. Lots of niche RPers there.

(Just be prepared for them to ask you to do the RP on Discord when you find them.

Discord is simple and quick to use and lets you edit posts pretty fluidly if you notice spelling errors etc. It also shows when the other person is typing or not, so you aren't wondering if they passed out on you or are just writing a lengthy response.)


----------



## . Mate397 (Jun 29, 2019)

I haven't had an issue with doing RPs here with PMs, hell doing one right now.


----------

